# Grano



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

Fished in the boat north of Grano from 9 to 4 and not even a bite. Im sure it has something to do with the weather plus the water temp. was only 47 degrees. Need some warmer weather and the walleyes sould start biting.


----------

